# bowden spacelander fiberglass vintage bicycle - $2700



## gtflyte (Oct 29, 2012)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/bik/3304967513.html


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 29, 2012)

*Reproduction*



gtflyte said:


> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/bik/3304967513.html




Reproduction


----------



## vw00794 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well its $40,300 cheaper than this one on ebay ( including shipping of course )...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ori...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b3b79568


----------

